# This pic just makes me want to do evil things to whoever created this abortion!!!!



## Camarogenius (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2006)

why? pink's a perfectly reasonable colour for the desert, heck the RAF even painted entire PRU spitfires in pink for sunrise/sunset operations and they look pretty good, and what did the RAF call the pink they painted their PRU aircraft in... PRU Pink


----------



## Camarogenius (Oct 24, 2006)

With a lavender under belly, and lipstick?
I think not!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2006)

Actually it's not far off the right color. Libyan Desert Pink. That's Susan Parish's old bird.

Air Zoo :: Plane Stories :: Curtiss P-40 Warhawk

There were also B-25s painted the same way

Stories of one B-25 Crew Chief


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 24, 2006)

and here's a pink spitfire!

Spitfire


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2006)

I think it's the flourescent lighting. But I have to agree, the coloring looks off and the lips and eye don't look authentic. Thus the rather effeminate looking paint job.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeap pink is very hard to spot in the desert during certain times of the day and actually is a good paint scheme.

Camoglage is supposed to serve a purpose.


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 25, 2006)

Which could be why the Brit SAS used to drive Land Rover Pinkies.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2006)

you'd do well not to take the piss out of a guy on a pink panther- he's on there for a reason


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 26, 2006)

About the B-25 story,

Seems almost a miracle those two engines got started again. I mean the weight of gravity so high and they so low.....cool story.

If I was looking for a P-40, I would go for a differant plane. I don't wish the owner of this plane ill will, except perhaps my suprise.

It would be a good plane for my sister, who likes pink.


----------



## Kiwikid (Oct 26, 2006)

In Desert Storm the RAF, who flew ultra low level strikes, painted Tornados and Jaguars pink so there's definitely a solid reason for it. 

I had an uncle shot down and captured in Lybia during WW2 flying a Kittyhawk. I suspect this one flew with operation Torch.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

The only color better than pink for desert operations believe it or not is grey. We were going to paint our Blackhawk grey when we were in Iraq but they decided the cost was not worth it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> you'd do well not to take the piss out of a guy on a pink panther- he's on there for a reason



If the guy on a Pink Panther needed the piss taken out of him every day he shouldn't be there in the first place...Dialysis machines will just hinder their progress...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2006)

a guy on a pink panther would be so hard he could just rip himself new organs out of the guy he just killed before cutting out his own and sewing the new one in, that's how hard he is


----------



## Kiwikid (Oct 26, 2006)

Lancaster kicks ***, you'd be an interesting person to have at a party... Just keep taking the medication okay ?


----------



## bohicawill (Oct 26, 2006)

What a Horrible thing to do to a Warrior!


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 26, 2006)

He's tough.

How Tough...

His mother used to rock him to sleep....
With real rocks.

PS. If you want a real nice shade of desert pink, go have a look at the colors used on the RAF Buccaneers in the Gulf War Part 1.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 27, 2006)

how low can you go in desert cammo


----------



## Kiwikid (Oct 27, 2006)

Aw you know... Hot'n'High runway length requirements.

Probably needed a ten mile runway in that heat. Cool pic...

Come to think of it, I'm more interested in those Hunters in the background. Where was this that still operates Hunters ?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2006)

Nothing wrong with pink camo if it works...

Didn't the Saudi's get Hunter's. That said it looks an old pic so it could still be the RAF with them.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah, but these don't have red lips and eyelashes guys.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 27, 2006)

I have to agree, the P-40 looks...weird. Subdued pink for the desert is one thing, but faggotty gloss pink with a neon underbelly and lipstick is just...well...yuck.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2006)

I think that Jaguar was from the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Oct 27, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I think that Jaguar was from the United Arab Emirates.


Oman

*Thumrait Remembered*


That pink P-40 was the first one I ever saw. I was too young to give a rat's a-s-s about the paint job...
I just thought it was a cool bird. But then I'm as biased about Curtiss products as they come...

Anyhoo, I think Sue Parish, a former WASP, earned the right to paint any airplane she flew however
she felt like painting it. I believe she also had a T-34 with the same paintjob and markings.

You can see a few more shots of this 'terrible' paint job on my P-40 site. There's also a couple'a shots
of this ship when it was modified as an air racer...

*P-40N-35-CU 44-7619*

I have to update the page, as I've gained info concerning this P-40's wartime service and postwar life
since first putting it up on the site. Hopefully I can do that this weekend...


Fade to Black...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2006)

About the P-40, I quess Pink is the new Olive drab... Or a "her" fighter.

But think about how intimidating it would be for a German to get shot down by a Pink P-40 or Spitfire!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

the PRU Pink spitfires were used for just that, PRU work  the most embarrising it'd get for jerry would be getting his photo taken by it


----------

